# Brandungsangeln in der Normandie



## bruennersuper (16. Januar 2004)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Brandungsangeln oder Angeln von der Mole in der Normandie, vielleicht speziell cote de nacre, genauer: Bernieres sur mer ?;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2004)

Moin bruennersuper! (schwerer Name  )
Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. Ich war vor drei Jahren mal in der Normandie allerdings in der Nähe von Granville und im Sommer. Wir haben an verschiedenen Stellen der Küste bis hoch an den Kanal von Hafenmolen und ähnlichem geangelt ohne einen einzigen Fisch zu fangen. Einheimische hatten ab und an mal so einen barschartigen Fisch, kann auch Meerbrassen gewesen sein. Ich weis es nicht.
Ergo kann ich dir leider keine Tipps geben wünsche dir aber ein fettes Petri Heil.


----------

